

Ask HN: Is there an RFC for weights and measures? - joshdotsmith

Reading RFCs is well outside my wheelhouse, but I&#x27;m curious if there is anything like RFC 3339 (Date and Time on the Internet: Timestamps), but directed at establishing a common lingua franca for weights and measures. Is this even something the IETF would concern themselves with? Are timestamps such a unique case that this isn&#x27;t even a concern.<p>I ask because there are standard date&#x2F;time format strings, so I wondered if the same is true for weights and measures. I&#x27;d like to build a JS lib that handles this, so it&#x27;d be pretty nice to know if there&#x27;s already a standard expected API outside of just what the Imperial and metric systems give us.
======
vermasque
According to this, apparently IETF may not care much:
[http://people.csail.mit.edu/jaffer/MIXF/](http://people.csail.mit.edu/jaffer/MIXF/)

